# semi domesticated feral kitten release



## doug J (1 mo ago)

about 2 months ago, I trapped 2 feral kittens approx 4 months old and a mom that were on our property. I had all 3 of them fixed, shots and microchipped and released the mom back in the feild. I incorrectly assumed these kittens would easily be domesticated and they're really cute so someone would want them as pets. 1 of them is pretty nice and sometimes likes being pet, other times she's very skiddish and doesn't want anything to do with me. The other kitten lives in constant fear of humans and hisses if you try to touch her (I won't pick her up without gloves on). I don't think she likes being an inside cat at all and I don't think anyone would want her for a pet. My question is now that they've been inside cats for a few months, should I release them back into the rural area I caught them in, or a neighborhood environment I live in now? The downside to the rural area is predators, other cats, she'd have to catch all her food or eat out of dumpsters (what they were doing). The only downside I can think of to the neighborhood is she's more likely to get hit by a car, but she is quite skiddish, so I'd imagine she'd steer clear of them and people. I'm working with a rescue cat organization and they're of minimal help finding homes, so I have about another month before this cat(s) are more than likely going to become outside cats one way or another. I'm not keeping them long term and they don't need to go imediately although I'd like to get rid of the mean/scared one ASAP.

Thanks


----------



## ecabral94 (5 mo ago)

Bring them to a no kill shelter


----------

